# Building KDE4.10.1 - Error



## ibb27 (Apr 3, 2013)

Trying to build x11/kde4 on a freshly installed FreeBSD 9.1 system, gets me this error:

```
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.10.1/okteta/kasten/controllers/view/structures/parsers/../datatypes/strings/stringdatainformation.h:34: warning: 'stringEncodings' defined but not used
gmake[2]: *** [okteta/kasten/controllers/CMakeFiles/commonparsertest.dir/test/commonparsertest.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [okteta/kasten/controllers/CMakeFiles/commonparsertest.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
Linking CXX executable basicdatainformationtest
[ 98%] Built target basicdatainformationtest
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2013)

Please post the whole error, not just the last bit.


----------



## ibb27 (Apr 3, 2013)

I am not sure this is a whole error, but when I do `# make install clean` again, I see:

```
[ 83%] Building CXX object okteta/kasten/controllers/CMakeFiles/scriptvalueconvertertest.dir/test/scriptvalueconvertertest.o
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.10.1/okteta/kasten/controllers/test/scriptvalueconvertertest.cpp:303: error: integer constant is too large for 'unsignedlong' type
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.10.1/okteta/kasten/controllers/test/scriptvalueconvertertest.cpp:305: error: integer constant is too large for 'unsignedlong' type
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.10.1/okteta/kasten/controllers/test/scriptvalueconvertertest.cpp:307: error: integer constant is too large for 'long' type
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.10.1/okteta/kasten/controllers/test/scriptvalueconvertertest.cpp:309: error: integer constant is too large for 'unsignedlong' type
[ 97%] Built target oktetakastencontrollers
[ 98%] Built target uniondatainformationtest
Scanning dependencies of target oktetapart
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.10.1/okteta/kasten/controllers/view/structures/parsers/../datatypes/strings/stringdatainformation.h:29,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.10.1/okteta/kasten/controllers/view/structures/parsers/parserutils.h:30,
                 from /usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.10.1/okteta/kasten/controllers/test/scriptvalueconvertertest.cpp:33:
				 /usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.10.1/okteta/kasten/controllers/view/structures/parsers/../datatypes/strings/../dummydatainformation.h:64: warning: unused parameter 'handlerInfo'
[ 98%] Building CXX object okteta/parts/kpart/CMakeFiles/oktetapart.dir/oktetapart_automoc.o
In file included from /usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.10.1/okteta/kasten/controllers/test/scriptvalueconvertertest.cpp:314:
/usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4/work/kdesdk-4.10.1/okteta/kasten/controllers/view/structures/parsers/../datatypes/strings/stringdatainformation.h:34: warning: 'stringEncodings' defined but not used
gmake[2]: *** [okteta/kasten/controllers/CMakeFiles/scriptvalueconvertertest.dir/test/scriptvalueconvertertest.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [okteta/kasten/controllers/CMakeFiles/scriptvalueconvertertest.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
[ 98%] Building CXX object okteta/parts/kpart/CMakeFiles/oktetapart.dir/part.o
[ 98%] Building CXX object okteta/parts/kpart/CMakeFiles/oktetapart.dir/browserextension.o
[ 98%] Building CXX object okteta/parts/kpart/CMakeFiles/oktetapart.dir/partfactory.o
[ 98%] Building CXX object okteta/parts/kpart/CMakeFiles/oktetapart.dir/main.o
Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/oktetapart.so
[ 98%] Built target oktetapart
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdesdk4.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```


----------

